# Moonlights



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey,

I currently have a NovaExtreme T5HO light fixture and want to supplement it with moonlights, LEDs preferrably. The cheaper the better.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

There's lots of different options out there. Some people just use the cheap low powered rope or strip leds that plug in with an AC adapter.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Look on Ebay.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Princess Auto


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a LED strip for $8 on eBay. It's just for the effect of blue lighting at night and not for growth, so I went with whatever was cheapest. 

If I was looking for LED for actinic/daylight lighting then I would go with one of the Current USA strips or similar.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

That's what I did too. Ebay
They cheap and look good. And they are submersible too. Got here after 10 days ordere from china.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool, that sounds like the best option, i dont need them for growth, just want them for effect too. time to start searching ebay. 

thanks guys.


----------

